# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  South Beach Hotels?

## Toni

It looks like our team (Cincinnati) is headed to the Orange Bowl and we're planning to go. I'd like to stay over for a few days on South Beach. Any hotel suggestions?

----------


## bto

Congrats, Toni.  We've stayed in South Beach at the Royal Palm and Loew's, neither of which I would recommend highly....the beaches at both are lovely though...the service level at both was below standard and for the money, not that nice.  There's just something different about the service in the Miami area....I mean, you're just not in Kansas anymore, LOL...people aren't super friendly or eager to help...at least my experience...If I had a preference on that strip of beach, I'd stay at the Ritz-Carlton, pricey but nice.  Sorry I can't offer any other suggestions but hopefully someone else can.  Don't miss Joe's Stone Crab for dinner.

----------


## Toni

Thanks, Bev, your assessment about the lack of friendly service seems to be a common theme in the reviews I've been reading... 
I'll look into the Ritz Carlton and I am also considering The National and The Tides, in case anyone else has experience with those.

We'll have dinner at Joe's Stone Crab for sure!

----------


## beachfamily

> Thanks, Bev, your assessment about the lack of friendly service seems to be a common theme in the reviews I've been reading... 
> I'll look into the Ritz Carlton and I am also considering The National and The Tides, in case anyone else has experience with those.
> 
> We'll have dinner at Joe's Stone Crab for sure!



the tides, on ocean drive, is not directly on the beach, but across the street.
their pool on the roof is tiny.

the ritz carlton is huge and IMHO, not inviting. 

the national is right next door to the delano.
my cousin stays there often, likes it and it is less expensive than the delano.

we always stay @ the delano.
great pool, tiny rooms, good restaurant, gym and spa, full and friendly services.
this would be my recommendation.
right across the street is a good cuban restaurant, with great espresso and cafe con leche.

----------


## griegle1

Know most of them well.  Just spent 5 days at the Ritz.  There is nothing to complain about there.  Great service and dining.  The Club level is worth the money.  Tide has just been renovated.  New rooms are very nice.  Downside is that you have to cross the road to get to the beach.  Ritz has great beach service and a pool with an ocean view.  The new Tides pool is nice, but still on the back of the building.  

You may also want to look at Gansevoort South which is brand new.  They appear to have very large rooms and great views.  Very good Pan Asian Restaurant as well.  I favor the larger places that have beach service and larger pools.

I will say that the Ritz and the Tides are not "night clubs disguised as hotels"  The Tides is a little noisier being right on Ocean Drive.

----------


## LindaP

We stayed at the Tides a few years ago, and like everyone said, it's been renovated. Our room had a view of the beach across the street, with an awesome telescope in the window. The staff couldn't have been nicer, and the sunday brunch was amazing. I've also heard the Ritz is cool, as it usually is.
  good luck, and have fun!!!!!

----------


## Toni

Thanks to everyone for the replies.  We have decided to stay at the National for our time on South Beach.  Initially (until after the game...) we are staying at a very large property on Miami Beach, so the small size of the National and its availability make it seem like a good choice.  I'll report back....

----------


## griffin

The Fontainblue has just had a billion $ renovation & is fantastic.  It has about 30 retaurants & THE nightclub on premise!

----------


## Toni

The Fontainebleau is actually where we stayed for the first part of our trip and you're right, it is fantastic.  I was also pretty impressed with the service,  as the staff members we encountered were very helpful and seemed eager to please.

After the game, we moved to the National for a few days.  Our room was nice but the common areas are a little worn and in need of updating.  We did enjoy it, though.  It is well located but had a nice "away from it all" feel.  The outdoor bar and pool area was lovely...

----------


## Rahena

Toni! Let me tell you some names of the famous South Beach Hotels:
Gale South Beach
The James Royal Palm
Albion South Beach Hotel
1 Hotel South Beach
The Beacon Hotel South Beach
The Hotel of South Beach
Loews Miami Beach Hotel
Hôtel Gaythering
Townhouse Hotel Miami

----------

